# Wear can I buy Sidi Wire shoes in the Northeast Area?



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm i'm in the South Maryland, Delaware, Philadelphia, South Jersey area.

I can't seem to find a retailer who sells Sidi Wires. I know I can get them online but for shoes I need to try them on.

I wear a size 12D US. The Sidi chart says a size 48 EU = size 12.5 US. Now the Sidi 46 = 11.5 US. 

I also hear that the shoes can be narrow to some. I'm a normal D width.

Thanks.


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

Try Strictly Bicycles in Fort Lee,NJ.


----------



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

ridingred said:


> Try Strictly Bicycles in Fort Lee,NJ.


i wish I didn't have to go that far north. That would be more in the Union/Newark area I think.

if I have to, I will.

thanks for the info.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

If you're sure you want Sidi wires and are merely unsure of the size, buy several sizes and return those that don't fit for a refund. I find it worth any aggravation.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Pretty sure, Hilltop Bicycles in Summit and Cranford carry them. Great shop.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

A quick search on the Sidi website shows 31 dealers within 50 miles of Newark. Not any of them carry the wires?


----------



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

Uprwstsdr said:


> A quick search on the Sidi website shows 31 dealers within 50 miles of Newark. Not any of them carry the wires?


I'm looking South Jersey, Philly, Delaware, northern Maryland area.

i've called over 30 stores. I excluded Bike Line and Performance Bike because they don't carry the Wire. They all can order them special but I need to try them on.

the stores have the Genius but no wire. I will be in North Jersey early next week and will check out some of the suggestions.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

My bad. Didn't realize that that model was so difficult to find.


----------



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

Uprwstsdr said:


> My bad. Didn't realize that that model was so difficult to find.


Probably because there are very few who are silly enough to spend over $350.00 on shoes - not to mention $499.99 retail.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

knezz said:


> Probably because there are very few who are silly enough to spend over $350.00 on shoes - not to mention $499.99 retail.


Ever go into a women's shoe store?


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

The different shoes should fit pretty similar as long as they are not the mega (wide). They are probably built on the same last and the different closure systems (wire, velcro, buckle) just give you different levels of adjustability/flexibility. Can't imagine if I am a 44 in my Genius that the other models are that different.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I've been using Sidis for over 10 years both on MTB and road.( I had dominators, dom5s, dom 5 pros, genius 3, Energy, ergo 2, ergo 3, and now wires. I have been using wires since last spring and fit is the same as previous Sidis in size 43 for me. The only time sizing was slightly off was on Ergo 1 Limited Edition shiny silver color from 2006 which were 1/2 size small which I ebayed. 

Try other models locally like sidi ergo 3s to find out your size . Order few pairs of Wires like others suggested and keep the best fitting one. It will be cheaper than travel cost of gas and tolls.


----------



## Bron (Jan 26, 2014)

Sids bikes in 19th street in manhattan has sidi shoes and if you want a speedplay specific they can order it for you. It helps that they have the nicest staff too. Ask for simon!


----------

